# Service Air Flights



## bwatch (7 Aug 2011)

You know what would be nice. If DND would open up it's Service Air Flight vacent seats to Veterans. The US does. If course you would be on standby but most fly half empty. I would like to get back to Montreal next year. Also open up Base Housing, such as they do at Trenton.


----------



## Occam (7 Aug 2011)

There are no scheduled service flights by Canadian Forces aircraft anymore - there haven't been for years.  I'm sure there are procedures to get a seat on unscheduled flights, but that would imply knowing when when one is coming up, and there being space available.  I'm not sure if veterans are allowed to book, even in the unlikely event that they would find out about an upcoming flight in time to make a booking.

I think you'll find that some bases already do offer veterans access to quarters similar to that of Yukon Lodge in Trenton.  I know Shearwater has family rooms available, and I think the new quarters in Halifax does as well, on a space-available basis.  Best to check with each individual base's Base/Wing Accommodation section to find out details.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Aug 2011)

bwatch said:
			
		

> You know what would be nice. If DND would open up it's Service Air Flight vacent seats to Veterans. The US does. If course you would be on standby but most fly half empty. I would like to get back to Montreal next year. Also open up Base Housing, such as they do at Trenton.



Terminology and semantics matter.

The US military *does not* allow "veterans" (with only one exception*) to fly _space available_ on military or military chartered aircraft.  They do, however, permit "retirees" to fly space-A.  Their definition of "retiree" is someone who is in receipt of retired pay (i.e. pension) or a "grey area retiree" (an individual who accumulated sufficient service time credit in a reserve component as to be entitled to receive retired pay at age 60).

*The one exception - recipients of the Medal of Honor.


----------

